# TTOC organises Pre ADI Dinner 10th October



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Seeing as quite a few people are staying over on the Friday night before ADI we thought we would organise a meal at The Swindon Hilton Names below please.
*Everyone is welcome, TTOC members and others*

Facebook event link: https://www.facebook.com/events/677358975688672/

*Table booked for 19:30*

If you are a TTOC members and want a place on the exclusive members only stand you need to be looking at this thread.
CLUB STAND

*List for Dinner*
Yellow+1
MalsTT+1
Burns
NEM
Wallsendmag+1
Trev+1
Neilc 
Fatman
Chantelle
Hollorob+1
PaulC1 (maybe)
Zeberdee +1
Lollypop86
Spike
Callum+1
Mick+1
Phil+1


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Please put myself and my three NPCS helpers down if that's ok.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi

Could you please put my self plus 1

Cheers

Phil


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah me and my +1 will join you all


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

The *8th* October? I know some people are keen, but that's a little early don't you think?

Unless you're getting _really_ competitive and getting two days of practice laps in?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> The *8th* October? I know some people are keen, but that's a little early don't you think?
> 
> Unless you're getting _really_ competitive and getting two days of practice laps in?


Ha ha , yes I think we meant the 10th.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Amended :wink:


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Me + 1 please


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I refuse to be simply a number after that bloody NeilC I want my name down on its own.

Kindest Regards

James Mayes


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

jamman said:


> I refuse to be simply a number after that bloody NeilC I want my name down on its own.
> 
> Kindest Regards
> 
> James Mayes


updated


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Oh you funny fuxker :lol: :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I see I have been taken for granted :wink: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I see I have been taken for granted :wink: :lol:


Bloody disgraceful action shame on you TTOC


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Who is Fatman ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> Who is Fatman ?


I'll leave you to work that one out Mal


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Stick us down for the pre dinner too:

Desmodave996
Desmosuzy996


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

I might just come along as it's just up the road


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,

Can you please put us down for this, sounds like a good evening!

Thanks,

Lin and Darren xx


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

My post has been missed  :lol:

Me + 1 please.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Eadon said:


> My post has been missed  :lol:
> 
> Me + 1 please.


oops added now


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone else ?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

me please!

J
xx


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

If anyone else fancies joining us please let us know, members can buy ADI tickets on this link

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ro ... uct_id=370


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I may as well come to this too.

I'm not with +1 any more, so will be coming solo to the weekend's activities ( I think)


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

spike said:


> I may as well come to this too.
> 
> I'm not with +1 any more, so will be coming solo to the weekend's activities ( I think)


Have a different +1 with me. I've let Andrew know.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

For those of us not meeting up in the pool we'll all meet up in the bar

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## audmin (Jun 24, 2011)

We hope to arrive in the afternoon what time in the bar :? Mick.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

audmin said:


> We hope to arrive in the afternoon what time in the bar :? Mick.


As soon as we get out of the pool lol , we'll be easy to spot one of us will be in orange


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

TT Owners Club said:


> audmin said:
> 
> 
> > We hope to arrive in the afternoon what time in the bar :? Mick.
> ...


just released eh!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

paulc1 said:


> I might just come along as it's just up the road


Be good to see you Paul


----------

